# CHRISTMAS SALE - BEST DEALS OF YEAR! FREE SHIPPING



## Southwest Raft and Jeep (Jan 13, 2015)

*SOUTHWEST RAFT AND JEEP - HOLIDAY SALE*

*https://shop.southwestraftandjeep.com*

*(970) 259-8313*

*FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS OVER $249!*

RAFTS • FRAMES • KAYAKS • SUPS • COOLERS • OARS • PADDLES • PFD’S 
DRY WEAR • DRY SUITS • CHACO SANDALS • PACO PADS • ROOF-TOP TENTS • AWNINGS • RHINO RACKS • ROOF RACKS • CROSS BARS • BIKE RACKS ELECTRIC FRIDGE/FREEZERS

*• RAFTS AND KAYAKS UP TO 20% OFF AND FREE SHIPPING

• SELECT FRAMES ON SALE

• GREAT DEALS ON RAFT/FRAME PACKAGES

• STAND UP PADDLE BOARDS UP TO $400 OFF

• ROOF TOP TENTS UP TO 10% OFF AND FREE SHIPPING (A $400 VALUE)

• PACO PADS ON SALE WITH FREE SHIPPING 

• RHINO RACKS UP TO 20% OFF: ROOF RACKS, BIKE RACKS, SKI/SNOWBOARD CARRIERS, CROSS BARS (Don't see what you are looking for? Give us call, we can get any Rhino Rack product drop shipped to you)

• DOMETIC AND SNOMASTER FRIDGE/FREEZERS ON SALE WITH FREE SHIPPING!

• TEPUI AND RHINO RACK AWNINGS 20% OFF

• CHACO SANDALS 20% OFF*

*NEED A CUSTOM PACKAGE OR ITEM YOU DON'T SEE?? JUST GIVE US A CALL!*

*(970) 259-8313*


----------

